# The CX Zero Disc is in!



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Took possession of my new Colnago CX Zero Disc Di2 last week. Interesting new technology and frame design. Not as light as I hoped, but I am upgrading a few components for weight reduction. This model has barely been out for a year with only a handful showing up in north America and already they have removed it from the Colnago website and now show two newer CX zero models. Can't figure that one out but I am enjoying the ride.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks great!

Plus that's a nice job on your driveway stones. You must have vacuumed before taking the pictures.


----------



## lagoonakin (Sep 2, 2013)

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------

